# Buying Sugg : Geforce 430 Vs HD 5670| >7k



## Rajesh345 (Nov 4, 2010)

I am planning to upgrade my geforce  9400 gt   to a  dx11   low/mid end card   [7kMax]

But  it should not b power hungry [ shouldnt b the one which req  power connector  for gfx card (like high end card which need additionl power )]

is Geforce 430 better than HD 4670 ?  


XFX ATI Radeon HD 5670 Price in India: Rs. 6,500/- 

Geforce 430 Approx 4000 ~ 5000/- Indian Rupee (INR)

HD 5670  have  400 Stream Processing Units  but geforce 430 only  Stream Processors: 96

HD5670  
or  can i get better gpu for 7k ?    any idea Direct x 12 is comming soon ?
I am not a extreme gamer  , 

i mostly game at   1024*768  85hz   


My system info

E7500   core2duo 2.93

MB  :P5KPL-AM/PS  

zebronic  400W 

4gb ram DDR 800Mhz
win7 64bit



HD 4670


```
* 627 million 40nm transistors
    * TeraScale 2 Unified Processing Architecture
          o 400 Stream Processing Units
          o 20 Texture Units
          o 32 Z/Stencil ROP Units
          o 8 Color ROP Units
    * GDDR5 memory interface
    * PCI Express 2.1 x16 bus interface
    * DirectX® 11 support
          o Shader Model 5.0
          o DirectCompute 11
          o Programmable hardware tessellation unit
          o Accelerated multi-threading
          o HDR texture compression
          o Order-independent transparency
    * OpenGL 3.2 support16
    * Image quality enhancement technology
          o Up to 24x multi-sample and super-sample anti-aliasing modes
          o Adaptive anti-aliasing
          o 16x angle independent anisotropic texture filtering
          o 128-bit floating point HDR rendering
    * ATI Eyefinity multi-display technology17,18
          o Three independent display controllers
                + Drive three displays simultaneously with independent resolutions, refresh rates, color controls, and video overlays
          o Display grouping
                + Combine multiple displays to behave like a single large display
    * ATI Stream acceleration technology
          o OpenCL support15
          o DirectCompute 11
          o Accelerated video encoding, transcoding, and upscaling3,5
                + Native support for common video encoding instructions
    * ATI CrossFireX™ multi-GPU technology6
          o Dual GPU scaling
    * ATI Avivo HD Video & Display technology7
          o UVD 2 dedicated video playback accelerator
          o Advanced post-processing and scaling8
          o Dynamic contrast enhancement and color correction
          o Brighter whites processing (blue stretch)
          o Independent video gamma control
          o Dynamic video range control
          o Support for H.264, VC-1, MPEG-2, and Adobe Flash9
          o Dual-stream 1080p playback support 10,11
          o DXVA 1.0 & 2.0 support
          o Integrated dual-link DVI output with HDCP12
                + Max resolution: 2560x160013
          o Integrated DisplayPort output
                + Max resolution: 2560x160013
          o Integrated HDMI 1.3 output with Deep Color, xvYCC wide gamut support, and high bit-rate audio
                + Max resolution: 1920x120013
          o Integrated VGA output
                + Max resolution: 2048x153613
                + 3D stereoscopic display/glasses support14
                + Integrated HD audio controller
                      # Output protected high bit rate 7.1 channel surround sound over HDMI with no additional cables required
                      # Supports AC-3, AAC, Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master Audio formats
    * ATI PowerPlay™ power management technology7
          o Dynamic power management with low power idle state
          o Ultra-low power state support for multi-GPU configurations
                + Certified drivers for Windows 7, Windows Vista, and Windows XP

Speeds & Feeds

    * Engine clock speed: 775 MHz
    * Processing power (single precision): 620 GigaFLOPS
    * Polygon throughput: 775M polygons/sec
    * Data fetch rate (32-bit): 62 billion fetches/sec
    * Texel fill rate (bilinear filtered): 15.5 Gigatexels/sec
    * Pixel fill rate: 6.2 Gigapixels/sec
    * Anti-aliased pixel fill rate: 24.8 Gigasamples/sec
    * Memory clock speed: 1.0 GHz
    * Memory data rate: 4.0 Gbps
    * Memory bandwidth: 64 GB/sec
    * Maximum board power: 64 Watts
```

Geforce 430


```
CUDA Cores 	96
Graphics Clock (MHz) 	700 (DDR3) MHz
Processor Clock (MHz) 	1400 MHz
Texture Fill Rate (billion/sec) 	11.2
Memory Specs:
Memory Clock (MHz) 	800 - 900 (DDR3)
Standard Memory Config 	1 GB DDR3/GDDR5(2GB per GPU)
Memory Interface Width 	128-bit
Memory Bandwidth (GB/sec) 	25.6 - 28.8
Feature Support:
NVIDIA 3D Vision Ready 	yes
NVIDIA PureVideo® Technology* 	HD
NVIDIA PhysX™-ready 	yes
NVIDIA CUDA™ Technology 	yes
Microsoft DirectX 	11
OpenGL 	4.1
Bus Support 	PCI-E 2.0 x 16
Certified for Windows 7 	yes
Display Support:
Maximum Digital Resolution 	2560x1600
Maximum VGA Resolution 	2048x1536
Standard Display Connectors 	HDMI
VGA (optional)
Dual Link DVI
Multi Monitor 	yes
HDCP 	yes
HDMI** 	yes
Audio Input for HDMI 	Internal
Standard Graphics Card Dimensions:
Height 	2.713 inches
Length 	5.7 inches
Width 	Dual-slot
Thermal and Power Specs:
Maximum GPU Temperature (in C) 	98 C
Maximum Graphics Card Power (W) 	49 W
Minimum Recommended System Power (W) 	300 W
```


Pls ans in detail than 1 word  


thank u 

raj

----------------------------------------
EDIT 

thanks all for advice , but now changed budget  , 

willing to spend 10k on gfx card  [cant MORE][will b using for long time ]
SMPS  i go with  FSP Saga II 500W Power Supply   (vx450 corsair is bit expensive)

pls suggest ATI and nvdia cards please (but i like nvdia more cause of phyx , cuda)



*www.theitwares.com/saga-500w-power-supply-p-808.html
PCI-Express Connector

6PIN, 6+2PIN  connector , so i guess 2x 6 pin will b enough to power cards like HD5770 and similar nvida cards ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 4, 2010)

GeForce 430 in India!!:C_surprised:..u sure abt tht?


----------



## monkey (Nov 4, 2010)

Zotac GT430 costs about 4.8k and Sapphire HD5670 1GB costs about 5.7k which makes GT 430 a good buy for HTPC use.

Also nVidia calculates Stream Processors in different way as compared to AMD. Typically nVidia's Stream processors count comes to one-fourth the value as that of AMD and hence it is hard to differentiate the cards on Stream Processors itself.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 4, 2010)

^^ abt nVidia's Stream Processors!!


----------



## Rajesh345 (Nov 4, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> GeForce 430 in India!!:C_surprised:..u sure abt tht?




not sure , i saw on magazine 



monkey said:


> Zotac GT430 costs about 4.8k and Sapphire HD5670 1GB costs about 5.7k which makes GT 430 a good buy for HTPC use.
> 
> Also nVidia calculates Stream Processors in different way as compared to AMD. Typically nVidia's Stream processors count comes to one-fourth the value as that of AMD and hence it is hard to differentiate the cards on Stream Processors itself.



thank u , but do u think i can get better GPU for  >7k  ? if yes pls suggest , 

   i wont b upgrading my gpu again for long time and not planing to spend more than 7k on GPU


----------



## Gollum (Nov 4, 2010)

Invest on a psu. After getting a new gpu your psu will definately fail.


----------



## monkey (Nov 4, 2010)

Rajesh345 said:


> thank u , but do u think i can get better GPU for  >7k  ? if yes pls suggest ,
> 
> i wont b upgrading my gpu again for long time and not planing to spend more than 7k on GPU



Get a good PSU first. On your PSU any good card will simply not run. Get Corsair VX450 or FSP Saga II 500W at the minimum.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 4, 2010)

"thank u , but do u think i can get better GPU for >7k ?" u sure thts wat u meant?coz u definitely can get a better GPU for more than 7k!!if thts wat u meant to ask..
If u meant GPU < 7k(i.e. GPU less than 7k) then HD5670 1GB will be a nice bet.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Nov 5, 2010)

monkey said:


> Get a good PSU first. On your PSU any good card will simply not run. Get Corsair VX450 or FSP Saga II 500W at the minimum.



Corsair VX 450 Watts SMPS Power Supply VX450 BILL     3.9k

if i upgrade my psu will it b compactible with my rest of my system ? 

E7500 core2duo 2.93
MB 5KPL-AM/PS


4gb ram DDR 800Mhz
win7 64bit
PCI tuner card
1 DVD drive(not sata type)

my cabnet is the 1 which i got with compaq presarior SR1420IL



```
Corsair VX Series Features:


 

    * Supports the latest ATX12V v2.2 standard and is backwards compatible with ATX12V 2.01 systems.
    * Ultra-quiet 120mm double ball-bearing fan delivers excellent airflow at an exceptionally low noise level by varying the RPM in response to temperature.
    * Double-forward switching circuitry design offers maximum efficiency, up to 85% under wide load range.
    * 99% Active Power Factor Correction provides clean and reliable power to your system.
    * Universal AC input 90~264V automatically scans and detects the correct voltage. No more hassle of flipping that tiny red switch!
    * Dedicated single +12V rail offers maximum compatibility with latest components.
    * Over Current/Voltage/Power Protection, Under Voltage Protection, and Short Circuit Protection provide maximum safety to your critical system components.
    * High quality Japanese capacitors provide uncompromised performance and reliability.
    * 6 Serial ATA connectors
    * Extra long cables support full tower size chassis.
    * Standard ATX PS/2 size: 5.9"(W) x 3.4"(H) X 5.5"(L); 150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x 140mm(L)
    * MTBF: 100,000 Hours
    * Safety Approvals: UL, CUL, CE, CB, FCC Class B, TÜV, CCC, C-tick
```

does this have  PCI-E power cables?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 5, 2010)

^^Yes VX450 will b compatible with ur current system!!Buy a good PSU b4 buyin GPU!!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 5, 2010)

@Rajesh, get HD5670 512Mb + FSP Saga II 400W. total will be less than 7k. also don't go for HD5670 1Gb as well as GT430. both are (partially) failed products. looks cool on paper only.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 6, 2010)

For 7K go for HD567 512MB and Gigabyte 460W PSU.
But if u don't want to upgrade ur PSU then GT240 or GT430 512MB(if u can find).
Don't go for 1GB version of any of these above cards.....


----------



## Rajesh345 (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks all for advice , but now changed budget  , 

willing to spend 10k on gfx card  [cant MORE][will b using for long time ]
SMPS  i go with  FSP Saga II 500W Power Supply   (vx450 corsair is bit expensive)

pls suggest ATI and nvdia cards please (but i like nvdia more cause of phyx , cuda)



TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!FSP Saga II 500W Power Supply - TheITWares
PCI-Express Connector

6PIN, 6+2PIN  connector , so i guess 2x 6 pin will b enough to power cards like HD5770 and similar nvida cards ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 6, 2010)

isn't that 1GB version of HD 5670 is not good?why?which 1GB card is better at a price below 6k.


----------



## Joker (Dec 6, 2010)

*@rajesh345*
ur budget is 10k ONLY for graphic card OR 10k for graphic card + PSU???

MSI HD 5770 + FSP Saga II 500w = 7.8 + 2.3k = 10.1k

if 10k only for graphic card...then Zotac GTX460 @ 10k.



sukesh1090 said:


> isn't that 1GB version of HD 5670 is not good?why?which 1GB card is better at a price below 6k.


ok this thread is a month old prices were quite different then

not much difference between the performance of HD 5670 512MB and 1GB.

HD 5670 512MB @ 4.6k and HD 5670 1gb @ 5.3k...if YOU are tight on budget then hd 5670 512MB is the right choice. but now hd 5670 512mb is hard to get.


----------



## digibrush (Dec 6, 2010)

Sapphire HD5670 costs about 5.2k+ for 1 gb. It is the best choice if any one want to play game at 1024/768 resolution. and 400w quality psu enough for this card.


----------

